# Hypothetical Beachwoods and Destination Exchange vs Interval International Question



## applepie (Jan 27, 2019)

Hello -- I have a hypothetical question to enhance my understanding as follows:

Scenario:

1.  I have 7,500 points that start next year for 10 years that includes The Club and Interval International
2.  If I buy a deeded week somewhere -- I'm picking a resort like Beachwoods 2 bedroom Lock Off in North Carolina.  If I get a unit in a high week for 9,000 points, it would be Tier 4 according to Destination Exchange.  If I lock it off, I'm assuming I get 2 1-bedrooms at 4,500 points each and are Tier 2.  I could either put it into the system for 2 units or for 1 unit, depending how many weeks at the tier level I would want.  I would pay $39 for the lock-off and $69 for 1 year of DE.  
3.  If I exchange it with Interval International, how much would I pay to exchange it and what could I get if it is considered a Tier 4?  Could I possibly get Maui Ocean Club Ocean Front or KBC Ocean Front by exchanging a DE Tier 4 unit?  And, since I get Interval International with the club, could I put a non-club deeded unit into II?  If I locked it off for 2-Tier 1 weeks, what kind of options would I be able to get?  

What would be my possible options with II?  I think I understand DE well enough.  I am just trying to understand all options.  It sounds like deeded units are not a bad value proposition since they are easier to sell than points afterwards.  

Just trying to understand the ins and outs of both exchange companies and if I am allowed to use II.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 27, 2019)

I am not sure a Beachwoods week as a week (not points) can exchange through II. Beachwoods only recently became affiliated with II but I am not sure that non club enrolled units have the option of II.
I also don't think you could exchange any II affiliated Diamond resort that not in points through unless you pay for a separate II account.


----------



## nuwermj (Jan 27, 2019)

applepie said:


> 3. [a] If I exchange it with Interval International, how much would I pay to exchange it and what could I get if it is considered a Tier 4?
> 
> 3. b  Could I possibly get Maui Ocean Club Ocean Front or KBC Ocean Front by exchanging a DE Tier 4 unit?
> 
> 3. [c] And, since I get Interval International with the club, could I put a non-club deeded unit into II?  If I locked it off for 2-Tier 1 weeks, what kind of options would I be able to get?



3. [a] Interval is $99 for a basic account and $209 for an exchange.

3. b I've never used Interval for Hawaii, so I can't help with this question.

3. [c] The Club provided II account works only with your Club points. For a deeded unit, you would need to open an individual account.


----------



## youppi (Jan 28, 2019)

You may have enough trading power to get Hawaii on II depending of the season but you can't request an ocean front (only unit size with II).  
Also, if you target a Marriott's resort like MOC, you must know that Marriott's owners have normally a priority of 3 weeks on Marriott's deposits.


----------



## RLS50 (Jan 28, 2019)

applepie said:


> Hello -- I have a hypothetical question to enhance my understanding as follows:
> 
> 2.  If I buy a deeded week somewhere -- I'm picking a resort like Beachwoods 2 bedroom Lock Off in North Carolina.  If I get a unit in a high week for 9,000 points, it would be Tier 4 according to Destination Exchange.  If I lock it off, I'm assuming I get 2 1-bedrooms at 4,500 points each and are Tier 2.  I could either put it into the system for 2 units or for 1 unit, depending how many weeks at the tier level I would want.  I would pay $39 for the lock-off and $69 for 1 year of DE.
> Just trying to understand the ins and outs of both exchange companies and if I am allowed to use II.


If you buy a deeded week at Beachwoods, I would only buy a deeded week that would give you Tier 6 in Destination Exchange (think summer 3BR LO).   This would also be (1) usable in prime season, (2) rentable (for more than maintenance fees), (3) since it would be summer in OBX it would also have good trading power inside II (it's a Gold rated resort in II and has been since Gold Key purchased BIS-Kitty Hawk and renamed it to Beachwoods), and (4) you would have Tier 6 trading power in Diamond's Destination Exchange program.   So you would have multiple options each year. 

As far as Diamond points go, there would be no Diamond points associated with this deeded week unless you paid Diamond to bring this into the Club and in effect purchased the option to convert your underlying deeded week to points whatever year you may want to do that.   However, never give up your underlying deed, you would merely purchase the option to convert it to Diamond points only when you wanted to.





applepie said:


> Hello -- I have a hypothetical question to enhance my understanding as follows:
> 
> 3.  If I exchange it with Interval International, how much would I pay to exchange it and what could I get if it is considered a Tier 4?  Could I possibly get Maui Ocean Club Ocean Front or KBC Ocean Front by exchanging a DE Tier 4 unit?  And, since I get Interval International with the club, could I put a non-club deeded unit into II?  If I locked it off for 2-Tier 1 weeks, what kind of options would I be able to get?
> 
> ...


In my opinion deeded weeks are frequently the best way to go with few exceptions...and they can be supplemented with points if one desires.   Some Diamond, Marriott, Vistana, etc owners have shared how they own deeded weeks that they effectively supplement with ownership of Points or Star Options (in the case of Vistana).   

Interval International has nothing to do with the rating system inside Destination Exchange.  So the Tiers only apply to Diamond's internal system.   Be clear that a Tier 4 or 5 inside Diamond's Destination Exchange system may only have average trading power in Interval International.    That is why I recommend you only purchase a deeded week that would have value in BOTH Diamond and Interval International.

Interval International has their own completely different internal rating system we don't know about.   But in general the more demand for your week the higher the trading power inside Interval.   Especially if a 2BR or 3BR lockout unit.   So think Weeks 26-32 at East Coast beach locations or Winter weeks at ski resorts in Park City or Colorado.    Or think Jan-Apr deeded weeks in the Caribbean or the high end resorts in Hawaii (Marriott, Westin, Hyatt, HGVC, etc).

I think one of the biggest keys to getting a successful trade in Interval is getting your request in as early as possible.


----------



## chemteach (Jan 28, 2019)

You will not likely get ocean view or ocean front units for any interval exchanges into Poipu or Ka'anapali with diamond.  As far as exchange power, I have heard other people have had difficulty depositing Diamond deeded weeks into II.  I am not certain why that is - I have never tried that route.  I have gotten great trades in II, but that has been mainly with Vistana and Marriott weeks that I own.  Summer beach east or west coast units trade well in II.


----------



## Almond123 (Jan 29, 2019)

I own a Diamond week at the Ka'anapali beach club. In December there were two or three weeks there that I was able to exchange with another week I own so I will be there two weeks. I reserved my owner week a few weeks ago and asked if I would be able to stay both weeks in my ocean view unit and they said it would depend on if it was available but in November the chance is good the I would be able to stay in the same unit for both weeks.  

I hope that he was telling me the truth but I guess I will have to wait until November to find out.  I am also curiously if I would have to pay a parking fee or a resort fee on the week that I exchanged into. Does anybody know if I would have to pay the parking or resort fees?  Thanks.


----------



## RLS50 (Jan 29, 2019)

Almond123 said:


> I own a Diamond week at the Ka'anapali beach club. In December there were two or three weeks there that I was able to exchange with another week I own so I will be there two weeks. I reserved my owner week a few weeks ago and asked if I would be able to stay both weeks in my ocean view unit and they said it would depend on if it was available but in November the chance is good the I would be able to stay in the same unit for both weeks.
> 
> I hope that he was telling me the truth but I guess I will have to wait until November to find out.  I am also curiously if I would have to pay a parking fee or a resort fee on the week that I exchanged into. Does anybody know if I would have to pay the parking or resort fees?  Thanks.


It is my understanding that owners using Diamond's Destination Exchange will not have to pay any additional parking or resort fees.   Basically no additional fees beyond what a normal owner of a deeded week would be responsible for.    However you can verify that with them.


----------



## Almond123 (Jan 29, 2019)

I didn't use Diamond Destination for the exchange. I exchanged another week I own in Interval for a week at Ka'anapali then I reserved my owner week to be able to stay there two weeks.  I did the exchange in Interval and I am not sure if I have to pay parking or resort fee for the week I exchanged thru Interval?  Thanks.


----------



## RLS50 (Jan 29, 2019)

Almond123 said:


> I didn't use Diamond Destination for the exchange. I exchanged another week I own in Interval for a week at Ka'anapali then I reserved my owner week to be able to stay there two weeks.  I did the exchange in Interval and I am not sure if I have to pay parking or resort fee for the week I exchanged thru Interval?  Thanks.


I know that Interval members who come in via trade to Virginia Beach properties don't have to pay the additional fees.   But I am not sure if there are different policies for Hawaii or the other Diamond properties?

Have you called the Front Desk at Ka'anapali?   That's what I would recommend.  They would know what additional fees Interval exchangers get charged or not.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 29, 2019)

RLS50 said:


> I know that Interval members who come in via trade to Virginia Beach properties don't have to pay the additional fees.   But I am not sure if there are different policies for Hawaii or the other Diamond properties?
> 
> Have you called the Front Desk at Ka'anapali?   That's what I would recommend.  They would know what additional fees Interval exchangers get charged or not.


Which is interesting because my understanding is that Beachwood owners who exchange back in through RCI are charged all of the additional fees.   This includes converted rci  Beachwood points owners to exchange back into the resort but for a different week.


----------



## RLS50 (Jan 30, 2019)

tschwa2 said:


> Which is interesting because my understanding is that Beachwood owners who exchange back in through RCI are charged all of the additional fees.   This includes converted rci  Beachwood points owners to exchange back into the resort but for a different week.


You are correct.   I'm not sure if they changed it for 2019 but owners who had their Beachwoods weeks in RCI points and exchanged even themselves back into Beachwoods, in addition to traditional RCI exchangers, all were hit with daily amenity fees.  Beachwoods owners who were also RCI points owners definitely seemed to be treated like second class citizens.

I still don't fully understand all the reasons why the RCI ownerships were so difficult for Diamond to work thru, but I believe part of the problem was that the RCI calendar and the Interval International calendars are different...especially for Sunday check ins in some years.  This created some chaos at the resort.   So while Diamond was willing to work to support owners who used Interval International, it seems they wanted nothing to do with RCI.


----------



## chemteach (Jan 30, 2019)

I was told by Diamond that anyone exchanging into their resorts via II or RCI has to pay the fees shown on RCI and II's websites, even if you are a Diamond member.  I was charged the fees  at Lake Tahoe recently when I stayed there through an II exchange.  I wonder why the Virginia resorts are different.  Asking the resort directly is the best way to find out if you have to pay the fees.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 30, 2019)

I think the Virginia beach resorts are different because the fees pre-date the diamond takeover and the previous developer only charged the fees to exchangers.  At least that is the case for the parking fees that were already in place pre-Diamond.  It may have also been the case with internet which is part if not most of the resort fees there.

My impression is that Diamond wants to control and/or destroy external exchanges through interval and rci if possible by making it as difficult and expensive as possible and encourage members to convert to points and/or use their exchange system


----------



## chemteach (Jan 30, 2019)

tschwa2 said:


> I think the Virginia beach resorts are different because the fees pre-date the diamond takeover and the previous developer only charged the fees to exchangers.  At least that is the case for the parking fees that were already in place pre-Diamond.  It may have also been the case with internet which is part if not most of the resort fees there.
> 
> My impression is that Diamond wants to control and/or destroy external exchanges through interval and rci if possible by making it as difficult and expensive as possible and encourage members to convert to points and/or use their exchange system


Most of the RCI and Diamond units that become available are bulk deposits from Diamond.


----------

